# Time machine sur lion



## Keikoku (7 Mai 2012)

Hello!

J'ai installé Lion via Kakewalk il y a quelque temps (itoto s'en rapellera X,D, entre beaucoup d'autres) sur mon hackintosh

J'ai fait une sauvegarde de mon ancien ordi sur timemachine car je m'apprête à le vendre.

Je voulais savoir comment importer tout ce que j'ai mis sur mon disque time machine vers mon hackintosh :/ J'ai jamais été très doué avec time machine...

Merci!


----------



## Keikoku (8 Mai 2012)

Ah bah laissez tomber ma time machine a merdé... Quand je veux l'importer avec l'assistant migration, il ne voit pas le disque.

Yeeeh


----------

